
Show HN: Edge, a Laravel Blade compatible template engine - asika32764
https://github.com/ventoviro/windwalker-edge
======
crodas
I wrote my own Blade compatible template engine many years ago as well.

[https://github.com/crodas/SimpleView](https://github.com/crodas/SimpleView)

It can compile the templates and generate a single PHP file, without needing
any runtime at all.

I believe the simplicity of Blade is amazing.

